# iPhone 4S Help



## CanWEBada (Apr 7, 2011)

Why is it that every time I turn on my iPhone 4S it makes a noise like a chirp or something in that nature?

And sometimes when my phone is left on and I go to use it and I press the home button it doesn't turn on. I have no choice but to do a hard reset. 

What's happening to my iPhone 4S ?


----------

